# Elecsol 110 leisure battery maintenance?



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hello All,
I have 2 Elecsol 110Ah Leisure batteries fitted to my now, 12 month old Autotrail. I have just had a Habitation Service done but I don't think the batteries were removed and checked.

Are these batteries lead acid and maintenance free? There is a green " tell-tell" indicator.

I have sent an e-mail to Elecsol but haven't had any response!

Would appreciate some advice please.

Regards,
sennen523.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

I have elecsol batteries, they are maintenance free... there is now way of topping them up. I think some older versions might be able to be topped up [not 100% sure]

I also found that if you tilt the batteries [slightly] the 'green' eye can change to clear!

If they are working well, I wouldn't worry.

w


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

I had a dodgy one replaced and tried to open the old one and there is no way it can be opened because it is totally sealed.

Joe


----------

